# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات جــديــد العملاق في الحماية avast intenet security

## EZEL

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اسم البرنامج : * avast! Internet Security 6.0.1203 Final*   * *     *عملاق الحمايـــة وقاهر الفيروسات*  *avast! Internet Security 6.0.1203 Final* *  فى إصدارالانترنت سيكيورتي* *  برنامج لا يحتاج لتعريف فهو غني بنفسه عن التعريف* *  فهو يتمتع بشعبيه وحب الملايين لخفته وقوته فى آن واحد* *  فهو بحق قاهر الفيروسات الشرس والذي يوفر لجهازك الحماية الكاملة من أخطار الانترنت* * البرنامج يحتوى على قاعدة بيانات قويه للغاية تمكنه من الكشف عن أقوي الفيروسات وإقتلاعها من جذورها*   * ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------* **  **  **   **   **   **   **   * ترخيص البرنامج :المفتاح مرفق مع البرنامج*  * تاريخ الاصدار:4-07-2011*    * =================================================*  **  **  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك.........

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## EZEL

> بارك الله فيك.........

 
نوّرت أخي الكريم , أهلا وسهلا بك / تحياتي

----------


## EZEL

> بارك الله فيك

  نوّر الموضوع بوجودك أخي حسن / تحياتي لك

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك اخي
تقبل مروري

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك اخي
تقبل مروري

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## EZEL

> بارك الله فيك اخي
> تقبل مروري

 
مرورك أسعدني أخي الكريم شكرا لمرورك العطر ..تحياتي

----------


## EZEL

> *بارك الله فيك اخي*

  شكرا جزيلا لك وأشكرك على مرورك الكريم

----------


## narosse27

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير اخي العزيزورمضان  كريم

----------


## EZEL

شكرا لمرورك أخي narosse 27

----------

